# Coloring on my Palomino colt



## paisleyconlon (Oct 26, 2014)

The first two are him now and the third is him this summer. Obviously he is palomino but sooty v. Silver?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am by far, no expert, but that would be sooty.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

He's just a sooty palomino  Silver only shows up on black based horses, not red.


----------



## paisleyconlon (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you think he could turn grey or will I just not know until he's matured?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Neither of his parents are grey, so it would be impossible for him to be grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I wouldn't rule grey out, cremellos are awfully hard to see grey indicators on and so there could be a chance that the cremello tobiano is actually a grey cremello tobiano. Either a test or time will tell you for sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paisleyconlon (Oct 26, 2014)

Also do you think he will dapple out since he has it now or can he loose that?


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I vote Sooty Palomino, its pretty cool looking


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Definitely sooty and it can change over time. He may or may not keep the dapples if he darkens all over. The sire to one of my palomino's was a beautiful red gold with a white mane and tail as a youngster. You could only tell the sooty because there were darker spots and areas that would darken and spread year to year. Now he is a dark chocolate all over with blacker spots and still the same white mane and tail. He's really beautiful.


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you don't like his color i'll take him he's beautiful. He's a sooty palomino.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

It is impossible for him to go grey. You need at least one parent to be grey.
He's a pretty guy, he looks sooty palomino.


----------

